# Summit R/C Raceway's New Years Race



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The Return... Summit R/C Raceway's New Years Race
Carpet Roadcourse Racing
Sunday January 3, 2008 - Racing starts at Noon
17.5 Single Cell Lipo 1/12 Scale
Vintage Trans Am
Short Course Truck
Other classes will run with enough interest (4 or more racers)
Let us know what you want to run...

$20 first entry, $10 additional entries


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

COUNT LEAH AND I IN FOR SOME TRANS AM ACTION. I WILL ALSO RUN 1/12 17.5 CAN'T WAIT. LET'S GET THIS PLACE ROCKIN WHO ELSE IS IN FOR SOME ACTION!!!:thumbsup::wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm for some 1/12 action at the Fort. Got to try and beat the Cleveland "A" main fast guy...

You guys coming to Indy Sunday. I had to work the last time you were here...

I have my 1/12 Mod car ready so we can run stock and whatever else...

Steve Dunn


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Put me in for VTA and maybe the billy truck class.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Plan On Going To Indy For The Prelude Trophy Race On The Second And Fort Wayne On Sunday The Third Road Course Action At Its Best


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

FASTPZ said:


> Plan On Going To Indy For The Prelude Trophy Race On The Second And Fort Wayne On Sunday The Third Road Course Action At Its Best


My plans as well


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Myabe we can add Friday in Cicny to the list. That would be awsome, Cincy on friday at their race, then Indy on Saturday and Ft. Wayne on Sunday...

Oh I just remembered I lost my job on Wednesday so maybe just Indy and Ft wayne...

Steve


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know your situation, and I may be out of line, but it amazes me that companies can have layoffs 10 days before Christmas. Hope it's just temporary and you get something else soon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll be there for VTA action.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't wait to run. It's been a little too long.
I'm trying desperately NOT to get sick.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Doors will open at 8:00 am with racing starting at noon.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Track is down and looking pretty sweet. See everyone @ 8am tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Great racing on Sunday. Check out the results and pics of the smiling winners at http://summitrcraceway.com/


----------

